# Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?



## Urban_Stepper (19. Dezember 2010)

mich würde mal interessieren wieviele ruten und rollen ihr so habt,
mein vater meckert immer wenn ich mir was neues kaufe und fragt immer was ich mit den ganzen kram so anfangen will, schliesslich kann ich doch nicht mit allen gleichzeitig fischen :q

ich habe im momment 7 ruten, 5 davon sind bis zu 2 jahren alt, eine ist 2 wochen und dann hab ich noch 2 die sind über 10 jahre alt.

dann habe ich noch 7 rollen die sind 1 bis 2 jahre alt...

gibs bei euch auch gemecker von euren frauen eltern oder sonstwen #c


----------



## Brummel (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Mhm, Ruten haben sich bei mir glaub ich 12 angesammelt über die Jahre, Rollen hab ich zur Zeit 5.
Vielleicht kommt nächste Woche noch eine Rolle dazu, mal sehen:q.
Eigentlich braucht man soviel Zeugs wirklich nicht, aber irgendwie kommt über die Zeit einfach was dazu, hab zum Beispiel an einem See mal ein komplettes Futteral mit 3 Ruten, Kescher und so weiter gefunden:vik:, und das an einem total zugemüllten Platz wo man sich anhand des "Leergutes" vorstellen konnte wie der ehemalige Besitzer nach Hause gekommen ist:#2:#g.
War leider kein Name zu finden, dem hätte ich gern seinen Müll vor die Tür gelegt.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## DonTonno (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Meinst Du selbst gekaufte oder auch die Erbmasse?
8 selbst gekaufte Ruten + Rollen dazu.
Von Vater und Großvater insgesamt 27 Ruten und 38 Rollen (auch defekte) geerbt.
Alter des Gesamtwerkes: 40 bis 0,5 Jahre.
Der alte "Plunder" ist zu schade um weggeworfen zu werden. Sind schöne (teure) alte Ruten dabei, die hin und wieder mit ans Wasser kommen...


----------



## Brennheider (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo und guten Morgen.
Bin zu 95% auf das Karpfenfischen spezialisiert. Habe 12 Ruten und 18 Rollen und natürlich das komplette Tagle rund um das Karpfenfischen.
Petri Heil, Karl Kröger


----------



## NR.9 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ca.30 Ruten und ca.15 Rollen - und JAAAAA - Freundin und Eltern werden es NIEEEEE verstehen das jede Methode eine perfekte Combo benötigt.


----------



## Algon (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?


Keine Ahnung, aber auf jeden Fall zuwenig!!!

MfG Algon


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Na ja - so 3 Dutzend Rollen und 5 Dutzend Ruten.
Mit fehlen aber um "Komplett" zu sein noch ca. 6 Rollen und ca.12 Ruten... .
Petri


----------



## mxchxhl (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

8ruten + die dazu passenden rollen!
den ganzen anderen schotter ha ich nach und nach verkauft!
mfg


----------



## anbeisser (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Moin!

Ich habe 6 Ruten.
Die Jahre über aber auch die eine oder andere Glasfaser oder Composite Telerute gegen durchweg Kohlefaser Steckruten eingetauscht bzw.die Alten wieder verscheuert.

Aber die Diskussion kenne ich auch .....

Was brauchst Du denn die ganzen Ruten ? 
Du kannst doch nur mit einer Rute angeln und
Bla ... Bla ......

Mitkommen wollen die Leute natürlich auch nicht.
Ist doch langweilig,da den ganzen Tag zu warten bis ein Fisch (wenn überhaupt) anbeisst.
Naja,Ihr kennt das ja.

Mir ists egal.Auch wenn ich mal nichts fange.
Die Gegend (Elbe) ist so wunderschön,das mich allein das schon befriedigt.
Sehe jedesmal viele Tiere ,Waschbären,Rehe,Wildschweine,Dachse, Bieber und die Ruhe entschädigen immer genug.

Leider ists mir jetzt zu kalt und fürs Eisangeln trägt die Eisdecke noch nicht sicher genug.


MfG aus Nord Sachsen-Anhalt
A.


----------



## Brennheider (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo Anbeisser. 
Hast recht. Hier im Münsterland ist es auch bitterkalt nd das Eis trägt auch noch nicht. Aber ich habe das Problem anders gelöst. Habe einsehr großes Grundstück und auf meinem Grundstück einen ca. 3500m² großen Naturteich ca. 3,5m tief. Bin von Beruf Schlosser und habe vor Jahren mal mitten über den Teich eine Brücke gebaut so das ich nach allen Seiten fischen kann. So brauch ich nur auf meine Brücke gehen. Ein Loch in die Eisdecke picken und schon kann es los gehen. Gestern einen 7.5kg Karpfen gelandet. Köder Maden am Maggot Clip.
Petri, Karl


----------



## Mecki (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo
das kann ich Dir sagen, 6 Brandungsruten, 2Stück 3,90m 3stück 4,20m und eine von 4,50m. 2 Meforuten bis 40g, 3 Karpfenruten 2,75lbs, 3 Spinnruten 20 -50g und 20 -60g 2,40m 2,70m und 3,10m. Eine Rute mit 5- 15g Wurfgewicht. 2 Stück für schweres fischen 50-150g. 5 Pilkruten von 1,80 - 2,70m für Ostsee und für Norw. und ca.30 Rollen dazu. Ich befische die Stralsunder Teichen, den Stelasund, die Ostsee
und so einige Gewässer in MV.

Gruß Mecki
vom Meeresangeln-HST


----------



## Forellenjaeger (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

*21 Ruten plus 21 Rollen*


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



anbeisser schrieb:


> ...
> Was brauchst Du denn die ganzen Ruten ?
> Du kannst doch nur mit einer Rute angeln und
> Bla ... Bla ...



Das sind die geilsten Aussagen überhaupt. Ich muss mich zwar generell nicht zu allem rechtfertigen, aber wenn ich solche Sprüche bekomme, dann fahre ich den entsprechenden Leuten schon übers Maul, weil eine derartige Aussage einfach nur dumm ist, denn wer so was sagt, kann nur eines der folgenden Probleme haben:
- er ist dumm, keine Schande, aber dann sollte man den Mund halten;
- er hat keine Ahnung, dann sollte man ebenfalls den Mund halten oder sich um Erkenntnis bemühen, bevor man die Klappe aufreist;
- er will einem provozieren, necken, hoch nehmen. Kann man machen, sollte aber beachten, dass Humor ist, wenn alle beteiligten Leute darüber lachen können.

Wir sehen also, die Möglichkeiten der Beweggründe zu solch einer Aussage sind alle nicht sonderlich rühmlich.
Deswegen mag ich derart blöde Sprüche aus meinem Umfeld jedenfalls gar nicht und mittlerweile wissen alle ganz gut über die Angelei bescheid, so dass die dummen Sprüche und Witzeleien auch nicht mehr kommen.

Genauso gut könnte man sagen:
Wozu hast du so viele Küchenmesser, du kannst doch nur mit einem schneiden?

ODER

Wozu hast du so viele Bücher, du kannst sie doch nicht alle gleichzeitig lesen?


----------



## Freelander (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



michahl schrieb:


> 8ruten + die dazu passenden rollen!
> den ganzen anderen schotter ha ich nach und nach verkauft!
> mfg




Genauso mach ich das auch gerade den ganzen Kram verkaufen und nur das behalten was ich wirklich brauche.
Ich habe jetzt nur noch:
3 Spinnruten plus die dazupassenden Rollen,
3 Pilkruten plus Rollen,
2 Schleppruten plus Rollen und
3 Allroundrouten plus passende Freilaufrollen.


----------



## Dida (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo,

17 Ruten und 17 Rollen (Aal-Zanderruten)
4 Meeresruten und 5 Meeresrollen


----------



## Sinned (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Angelbedürfnisse sind unendlich!
ca 15 Ruten und Rollen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Algon schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber auf jeden Fall zuwenig!!!


& bald wieder eine (Rute) mehr...|rolleyes


----------



## NickAdams (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Habe insgesamt 30 Ruten. Jede Rute hat ihr Recht auf eine eigene Rolle. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hi,
ich habe 4 Ruten inkl. Rollen in Gebrauch , mehr braucht man(n) nicht.
Hatte so um die 25 Ruten und Rollen , habe aber viel Kram an meinen Sohn abgetreten.
Und die Jungangler hier bei mir auf dem Campingplatz bekommen auch ab  und zu mal ne Rute von mir geschenkt , aber nur wenn am Gewässer fleißig Müll  aufgesammelt wurde.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Norgewahn (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo Zusammen,
das sind meine gesammelten Werke:3 Teleruten
                                                4 Pilkruten
                                                8 Spinnruten
                                                2 Bootsruten
Die Rollen:  Multi fürs Meer davon 2 hinter der Vitrine enn 49 Deep  Sea und 7500 Abu syncro made in Sweden,zu schön um mit den Rollen weiter zu fischen.
3-Stationärrollen fürs Meeresangeln.
6-Stationärrollen fürs Spinnfischen im Salzwasser .
Bei mir fragt keiner nach der Zahl der  Ruten und Rollen.Aber Wenn  einer fragt,dann antworte ich besser das Geld dafür ausgeben statt für Drogen,Wodka oder Zigaretten.
Gruß Norgewahn#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hier mal meine Liste:
3 Spinnruten und 2 dazugehörige Rollen (die 3. kommt noch)
2 Feederruten und 2 Rollen (+ 2 Ruten+Rollen die mein Vater nur 2 mal im Jahr benutzt)
1 Wallerrute (Rolle kommt auch bald)
3 "Allround" Ruten+Rollen, die meistens mit der Pose gefischt werden.
2 Aalruten+Rollen
2 Karpfenruten+Rollen (kommen zu Weihnachten#6)

Und dann noch so zwei Tele-Ruten, die ab und zu mal zum KöFi stippen genommen werden|rolleyes

Nochmal zu dem "Das braucht man doch garnicht" usw.: Bei mir ist es das Problem, dass ich oft zu viel ausgebe und mich meine Mutter versucht zu stoppen. Immerhin muss ich ja noch für andere Dinge sparen. Da ist dann diese Aussage gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Schön dass andere auch so viel haben - richtig so! :vik:

Ich habe eine einfache Antwort: Ich komme mit dem Durchzählen schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr durch ... weil das Begrabbeln der Rollen und Ruten dann viel zu lange dauert, der Tag zu kurz ist


----------



## bobbl (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

1x Welsrute + Rolle
2x Schwere Spinnrute + Rollen
1x Leichte Spinnrute + Rolle
1x Medium Feeder + Rolle
1x Heavy Feeder
1x Billige schwere Spinnrute + Rolle
1x Mittlere Telerute + Rolle

Dazu kommen die "Urlaubsruten":
1x Reise-Brandungsrute + Rolle
1x Schwere Bootsrute
1x Pilkrute + Rolle

Und eine Plus komplett Angel, die mich 4 Euro gekostet hat.

Ich habe nicht für jede Rute ne einzelne Rolle, nur für die, die ich ständig benutze. Bei den seltener genutzten schraube ich einfach um.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Zu wenige...|rolleyes


----------



## david24 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren wieviele ruten und rollen ihr so habt,
> mein vater meckert immer wenn ich mir was neues kaufe und fragt immer was ich mit den ganzen kram so anfangen will, schliesslich kann ich doch nicht mit allen gleichzeitig fischen :q
> 
> ich habe im momment 7 ruten, 5 davon sind bis zu 2 jahren alt, eine ist 2 wochen und dann hab ich noch 2 die sind über 10 jahre alt.
> ...


 

macht bei mir 8 ruten..


naja auch egal..

ich habe 4 von mir und 2 von meinem dad mit denen ich aber nicht fische... und 5 rollen..


wird aber nächstes jahr aufgestockt wenn ich in die ausbildung komme


----------



## prignitz_angler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Eine Rute langt vollkommen


----------



## kaizr (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Eine Rute langt vollkommen



Du meinst die für "spezielle" Einsatzzwecke :vik:

Ne 2te stört da auch nur und zieht Ärger mit sich.


----------



## prignitz_angler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Genau mehr brauch ich auch nicht für meine Spielereien


----------



## The_Pitbull (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Du meinst die für "spezielle" Einsatzzwecke :vik:
> 
> Ne 2te stört da auch nur und zieht Ärger mit sich.


 
Ach wieso viele stehen auch auf 2oder3 müssen nur Steif genug sein:qGruß Pitti


----------



## maxe-hh (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

hmmm,
4x gufi ruten +2 rollen
1x kräftigere spinnrute
2x spinnruten für kleines zeug
1x mini spinn+rolle
2x feederruten + 2 freilaufrollen
1x winckelpicker+ 2freilaufrollen
1x jerkrute+multirolle


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Neun Wallerruten zum Ansitzangeln, drei fürs Klopfen/Schleifen, drei zum Spinnfischen auf Waller, 11 normale Spinnruten für alle übrigen Räuber, zwei Feederruten, zwei Karpfenruten, eine Stippe und dazu noch einige Uraltruten von Anno Dazumal.
Das hat sich alles im Laufe der Jahre so angesammelt und zum Teil waren Schnäppchen bzw. gebrauchte Teile dabei.


----------



## xxxtside (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

7 spinnruten + 6 rollen


----------



## weserwaller (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

14 Spinnruten (Steck)
4 Walleruten (Steck)
2 schwere Grundruten (Steck)
2 Match (Steck)
3 Eisruten 
2 schwere Grundruten (Tele) 
1 Stellfischrute
2 Stippe 
3 Nostalgie  

24 Statio 2Multi

Habe in 2009 und 2010 ganz schön ausgemistet, viel verkauft und wenig neu angeschafft, da sich in den letzten 18 Jahren sehr viel angesammelt hat.


----------



## Fanne (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

ich hab glaub ich auch 10 ruten ! 

obwohl 2 vollkommen reichen würden ....


----------



## Fanne (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

aber eine frage !!!

zuwas braucht man  14 Spinruten ?


----------



## weserwaller (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Fanne schrieb:


> aber eine frage !!!
> 
> zuwas braucht man  14 Spinruten ?



Unterschiedliche Längen und Wurfgewichte


----------



## Slick (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ich hab 11 Ruten(Spinn,Picke,Feeder,Grund,Pilker teils Steck teils Tele) und glaub 13 Rollen(paar als Ersatz).
Ich werd mir noch nächstes Jahr 2x Mantikor Exorzist + Penn SSM 950iger holen. #h

p.s. war 4x mal Forrellenteich mit diesem Samstag mitberechnet nix gefangen.



Cheers


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Habe insgesamt 30 Ruten. Jede Rute hat ihr Recht auf eine eigene Rolle.



So ungefähr schauts bei mir zur Zeit auch aus.



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe 4 Ruten inkl. Rollen in Gebrauch , mehr braucht man(n) nicht.



Seit wann legst du fest, was man(n) zu brauchen hat?



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Zu wenige...|rolleyes



Das ist das schlimmste, es fehlt immer eine, die ich noch unbedingt haben muss!


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Andal schrieb:


> Seit wann legst du fest, was man(n) zu brauchen hat?



Mehr braucht man einfach nicht , alles andere dient nur dem Ego . 
Aber es soll ja Angler geben die nur glücklich sind wenn sie 30 Ruten in ihrem Besitz haben 
Andere verbringe lieber ihre Zeit am Wasser anstatt Ruten zu sammeln und so werden wir uns wohl unterscheiden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Sach mal stippst du z.B. deine Köfis mit der Karpfenrute?

Ich brauche definitiv mehr Ruten als vier oder vierzehn . . .|rolleyes|supergri#h


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Mehr braucht man einfach nicht , alles andere dient nur dem Ego .



Das kann man so aber auch nicht sagen. Mag sein, das bei den von Dir befischten Gewässer und Deiner Angelart 4 Ruten reichen, bei mir reichen die allemal nicht.

So brauche ich für die oberer Ruhr ein Winkelpicker (Ufer steil und mit Sträucher bewachsen, Futterkörbe mit ca. 10 - 15 g kommen zum Einsatz)

An der unteren Ruhr ist eine Medium Feeder die beste Wahl. Körbe vom 60 - 80 g werden benötigt, bei Schiffverkehr ev. auch schwerer.

Am Rhein benötige ich Ultra Heavy Feeder mit einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 250 g.

Für den Bach vor meiner Tür ist einen Ultra Light Spinnrute von nöten (Bachforellen fängt man halt nicht mit einer Feederrute) Baumbewuchs fordern eine sehr kurze Rute.

Weiterhin sind div. Spinnruten im Einsatz. Die Spinnruten decken das Spektrum von See über Ruhr und Rhein ab. Dabei kommen Gufis von 5 - 20 cm und Bleiköpfe von 7 - 35 g zum Einsatz.

Weiterhin sind Ruten für Brandung (Sowohl auf Meerforelle und auch Plattfische) und zum Pilken gelegendlich im Einsatz.

Ich möchte nun wissen, wie man mit 4 Ruten diese Spektrum abdecken möchte. #d


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sach mal stippst du z.B. deine Köfis mit der Karpfenrute?



Die Stippen habe ich auch vergessen. Da sind für unterschiedliche Gewässer auch unterschiedliche Ruten im Einsatz. Möchte halt nicht mit einer 9 Meter Stippe Ukeleis 3 Meter vom Ufer mit einer 9 Meter Stippe fangen müssen.


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Mehr braucht man einfach nicht , alles andere dient nur dem Ego .
> Aber es soll ja Angler geben die nur glücklich sind wenn sie 30 Ruten in ihrem Besitz haben
> Andere verbringe lieber ihre Zeit am Wasser anstatt Ruten zu sammeln und so werden wir uns wohl unterscheiden.
> Gruß Udo



Es gibt eben Angler, die kennen und befischen mehr, als ihren niederländischen Vereinsweiher und es gibt Menschen, die gehen tatsächlich täglich arbeiten; so was solls wirklich geben!


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sach mal stippst du z.B. deine Köfis mit der Karpfenrute?
> 
> Ich brauche definitiv mehr Ruten als vier oder vierzehn . . .|rolleyes|supergri#h



Hi Andi,
meine Köfis kaufe ich mir für 0,60 Euro das Stück , aber ich habe mir meine Köfis auch schon mit der Spinnrute und nem 0,5 Gramm Schwimmerchen gefangen.
Das geht nicht schlechter als mit einer Stipprute 

Ich hatte auch schon ne ganze Menge an Ruten angesammelt , aber ich brauche sie einfach nicht.

Wenn ich auf Hecht und Zander mit der Pose angele nehme ich meine Karpfenruten.
Gleiche Ruten decken auch die Angelei auf Schleie ab , bei uns sind die Schleien etwas größer 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Angler, die kennen und befischen mehr, als ihren niederländischen Vereinsweiher und es gibt Menschen, die gehen tatsächlich täglich arbeiten; so was solls wirklich geben!



Nur kein Neid :q
Mir steht hier neben 14 Vereinsgewässern auch noch die Maas und deren Seen zur Verfügung.
Na ja , das mit dem Arbeiten habe ich hinter mir , ich verbringe meine Zeit jetzt lieber am oder auf dem Wasser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon ne ganze Menge an Ruten angesammelt , aber_* ich*_ brauche sie einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Udo



Das mit den Köfis geht leider nicht überall und darauf ^^ wollte ich hinaus . . .#h


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Stellen wir doch mal eine Zusammenstellung für einen ordentlich sortierten Allrounder auf, der sein Hobby leidlich ernst nimmt.

Spinnfischen:
Leicht, mittel, schwer, vielleicht eine Jerke, oder Baitcaster. Macht *4* Ruten mindestens.

Friedfischangeln:
*1* kleine Stippe
*1* Match- und *1* Floatrute
*1* leichte Grundrute, am besten gleich eine mit Gewindeendring für eine Schwingspitze.
*1* Picker
*3* Feeder (L, M, H)
*2* kräftigere Grundruten für Barben, Aal etc.
Ein Paar Karpfenruten, auchz zum Naturköderangeln auf Raubfische. Macht nochmal *2*.

Je nach Region dann noch was an Spezialruten... Renken, Vertikal, Eisfischen, oder was auch immer. Noch mal *1*

Fliegenfischen und Meeresangeln lassen wir mal außen vor, denn dann wären es gleich wieder *8* Stück mehr.

Zählen wir nun zusammen, so kommen wir auf *16*, b.z.w. *24* Ruten plus die dazugehörigen Rollen. Da sind dann aber keinerlei besondere Vorlieben mit eingerechnet, wie Dropshot, eine leichte Baitcaster, Specimenruten für größere Friedfische, eine Bolorute, eine richtige Kopfrute u.s.w.u.s.f.!

Sicherlich ginge es auch mit einer deutlich beschnittenen Menge. Aber will man sich am kompletten Spektrum des Angelns erfreuen, dann beschneidet man nicht nur die Menge, sondern auch die Freude. In jedem Falle die Freude am Sammeln und Besitz. Klar doch, vor Jahrzehnten gings auch und es hat Spaß gemacht. Aber heute, gut sortiert und nicht im Stande des Bettlers macht es mir eindeutig mehr Laune!


----------



## Hellge (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Eine Medium Feeder reicht mir aus, dann kommen noch 3 verschiedene Spinruten dazu, eine Telerute ( 150gr) für Karpfen, Hecht etc, eine Brandungsurlaubsrute( geht auch für Karpfen und als Heavy Feeder)das ganze garniert mit drei Spinrollen mit je einer E Spule und schon ist man ausgestattet.
Kommt aber immer noch was dazu:vik:


----------



## Case (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Nun habe ich mir in den letzten Jahren mindestens 10 Spinnruten
zugelegt....und festgestellt dass ich eigentlich nur 3 davon wirklich
brauche.
Und das sind genau die, welche ich als erstes gekauft habe

Der Rest war Versuch und Irrtum. Es ist immer der Wunsch nach
etwas noch Besserem, der den Angelkeller überfüllt.

Case


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Es ist eben ein großer Unterschied, was man wirklich braucht und was man gerne nutzt.
Ist doch bei allen anderen Dingen im Leben nicht viel anders. Und gerade da, wo meine Leidenschaft liegt... ich meine in diesem Fall damit übrigens das Fischen!

Nen Köfi krieg ich auch mit der schweren Hechtspinne raus, aber dasselbe mittlere Rotauge macht an einer sensiblen Bolo dazu auch noch jede Menge Spaß. Soviel, dass ich die sogar befische, wenn ich gar keine Köfis brauche.

Komme auf mind. 30 Ruten, ganz ohne Fliegen- & Meeresknüppel, und habe heut noch bei Gerlinger geschmökert und da sprang mir doch glatt eine ins... :q


----------



## weberei (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Stehe noch am Anfang meiner Karriere, darum habe ich "nur" 3 Ruten. Ich habe mir vorgenommen nur Spinnfischen zu gehen, darum muss ich nicht sooo viele Ruten haben.

Bis jetzt sind das:
35-85g WG, 270cm
0-50g WG, 270cm
10-28g WG, 210cm

Ich schäme mich schon fast 
Aber ich kann euch beruhigen, ich bin nicht krank  Irgendwann brauche ich noch ne UL Rute, a là Pulse (-8g WG) für die ganz kleinen Köder. Dann irgendwann mal ne Jerkausrüstung usw. 
Aber erstmal gibt es andere Sachen, die ich eher benötige, das ist aber OT...


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> und habe heut noch bei Gerlinger geschmökert und da sprang mir doch glatt eine ins... :q



Was einem wohl tut, das braucht man auch (irgendwie). Schließlich wurde vor Jahrtausenden in Mesopotamien das Geld zum ausgeben erfunden und nicht dafür, das man es im Sparstrumpf vergammeln lässt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...habe heut noch bei Gerlinger geschmökert und da sprang mir doch glatt eine ins... :q



zwei ... ein Gedanke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bei mir ist heut´ auch was gesprungen #h


----------



## Case (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



weberei schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich schon fast



Dazu besteht kein Grund.
Angel noch 30 Jahre und Du wirst sehen.

Case


----------



## Kotzi (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Nach Weihnachten wird nochmal erweitert.
Bin 19 , Schüler, aber wenn ich mal nachdenke, das meiste Geld gebe ich immer noch zum angeln aus.
Habe bisher ca 10 ruten und 8 rollen, befindet sich aber noch im wachstum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber es soll ja Angler geben die nur glücklich sind wenn sie 30 Ruten in ihrem Besitz haben


Es ist schon zwingend logisch notwendig, mehr als 30 *Spin*ruten zu haben! :m
3 Teilungslängen (lange / kurze / Reise-mehrteilig) * 5 WG-/Stärkeklassen UL / L / M / H / XH * 2 Ausführungen hochmodul-fein / bzw. robust * 2 (1 Reserverute dazu) ergibt unabwendbar = mindestens 60 Ruten! 
Alles andere ist keine Vollausstattung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Also, was habe ich wirklich...?
Mal nachdenken:

2 mittlere Grundruten (Steck) für alles Allroundige
1 schwere Grundrute
1 richtig deftige Grundrute für Waller 
3 Grundruten Tele, teils schon heftig angegammelt, aber fürs Aalangeln taugen die noch gut
1 leichte Floatrute
1 Picker
1 leichte Spinnrute fürs Barscheln
1 leichte und rel. lange Spinnrute fürs Weitwuchten
1 mittlere Spinne fürs Allroundige
1 schwere Hechtspinne
1 schwerere Rute für Gummi

und noch diverse Reste / Einzelteile usw.

Rollen dürften es noch einige mehr sein.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es ist schon zwingend logisch notwendig, mehr als 30 *Spin*ruten zu haben! :m
> 3 Teilungslängen (lange / kurze / Reise-mehrteilig) * 5 WG-/Stärkeklassen UL / L / M / H / XH * 2 Ausführungen hochmodul-fein / bzw. robust * 2 (1 Reserverute dazu) ergibt unabwendbar = 60 Ruten!
> Alles andere ist keine Vollausstattung.


 

Det, mir ist deine Liste an Ruten bekannt....aber leider alles andere als vollständig #d :q:q   Da fehlt noch was, u.a. ne ordentliche Dorsch-Jigge :q:q:q

Bei mir sind bei den Ruten die ich öfters verwende gar nicht so viele:

-6 Spinnruten
-3 Karpfenruten
-3 Brandungsruten
-2 Pilkruten

-2 Navi XSA (Brandung und Karpfen)
-Spro Passion (für alles)
-Daiwa Infinity (Spinnfischen)
-Shimano Sahara (schweres Spinnen & Pilken)
-Shimano Twin power (wird bald ersetzt gegen eine andere... auf jeden Fall leichteres Spinnfischen)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Von Dorschjiggen, Tiefseenaturköderruten, Jerken usw. habe ich ja noch gar nichts aufgezählt. So Specials wie Drop-Shot-Rute oder Twitching-Rute oder die Varianten durch Stationärrolle/Multirolle noch gar nicht aufgeführt.
Dann die Vielzahl an Grundruten, wobei die prinzipiell genügsamer sind, weil man damit den Köder nicht führen muss. Spezielle Nachtpeitschen zum Drauftreten sind da auch gut, Aalangeln und so, In Ostfriesland sind sogar manchmal 6 am Wasser erlaubt. Dann die extra-flexiblen robusten Schlepppeitschen fürs Boot.
Aber bei den Match-, Float- und Sbiro-Ruten, da muss es 100% abgestimmt sein, jede Pose ihre Rute! :q
Dann kommen da noch die Fliegenruten fürs klassische Leinenwerfen, da kommt man auch nicht mit einer hin. s.o., Reiseteilungen, verschiedene Einsatzorte wie Bach oder Küste, verschiedene Fische von Kleinforelle bis Tarpon. 

Ihr seht, es gibt sehr viele gute Gründe den Gerätebestand lang und breit auszudehnen, gerade bei aktuellen Geschenkezeiten, Urlaubsplanungen usw., das sind alles gewichtige Argumente! |supergri


----------



## Theo254 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

ich habe glaub ich insgesamt 20 angeln..
aber wirklich im gebrauch sind nur 5


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was einem wohl tut, das braucht man auch (irgendwie). Schließlich wurde vor Jahrtausenden in Mesopotamien das Geld zum ausgeben erfunden und nicht dafür, das man es im Sparstrumpf vergammeln lässt.



Richtig!
Wie heißt es so schön: 
fast meine gesamte Kohle gebe ich für Frauen, Alkohol und Angelkrams aus; 
und der Rest wird sinnlos verprasst.
|stolz:


----------



## Urban_Stepper (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

als ich vor über 10 jahren angefangen habe zu angeln so mit 12-13 jahren,
hatte ich nur eine teleskoprute 2,40m, 40-80 WG mit einer billig plastik rolle für 30 DM sammt der rute vom flohmarkt,
und damit hatte ich auf alles geangelt, hecht, karpfen, forelle, rotfedern und all den klein kram, und war eigentlich zufrieden mit einer rute,
hat jemand auch mal so angefangen? mit einer auf alles...


----------



## Angelzwerg (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

moin!
zurzeit 8 ruten +1 defekte,7 rollen(zwei mit e-spulen).naja aber ich fange ja erst an zu angeln   
anschiss bekomme ich eigentlich nich,weil mein vater auch angler ist und auch voll hinter mir und meinem angelkrams steht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> hat jemand auch mal so angefangen? mit einer auf alles...


 

Logisch. Mit ner DAM Tele Top Teleskoprute auf Lauben gestippt. Der Prügel wog mindestens ein halbes Kilo...:q


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

immer noch keine Ahnung wieviele, aber +4, gerade bestellt.

:q
MfG Algon


----------



## DerJonsen (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Norgewahn schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> + besser das Geld dafür ausgeben statt für Drogen,Wodka oder Zigaretten.
> Gruß Norgewahn#h




ich hab 4 Ruten und 5 Rollen, kommen aber nochmal jeweils 2 dazu im Februar oder März, Rest brauch ich für Drogen Wodka und Zigaretten :vik:


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Seltsam mit den ganzen Drugs und Zigaretten kann man doch nicht vernüftig angeln....#g
Meine Holde glaubt ich hätte zuviel,dabei sind es doch nur Brandungs,Spinn leicht ,Spinn mittel, Spinn schwer,Pilk,DS,und ganz grobe Ruten für Norwegen.
So etwa 25 Stk mit den zum Teil dazugehörigen Rollen und dann kommt ja noch der Kleinkram......


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Wenn dir die Zimmerlinde mit dem Spruch kommt, "so viele Angeln braucht man nicht", dann zeige  nur wortlos auf den Schuh- oder wahlweise den Kleiderschrank. Sie wird sofort erstarren und verstummen, wie einst das Weib des Lot im Angesicht der brennnden Städte Sodom und Gomorrah!


----------



## Immer Schneider (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Moin zusammen,

ich angel jetzt ein gutes Jahr und habe auch schon eine stattliche Sammlung:

4 Spinnruten von UL - MH, 1 Meforute, 2 Pilkruten, 2 Brandungsruten und insgesamt 9 Rollen. Jetzt reicht´s aber auch, ... bis es mal nach Norwegen oder auf Karpfen geht 
Wenn man, wie ich, seit einige Monaten die Ostsee direkt vor der Haustür und viele Seen in der näheren Umgebung (Holsteinische Schweiz) hat, bleibt das wohl nicht aus :q
Zum Glück finde ich ab und zu beim Meeresangeln einen Nichtangler aus dem Freundeskreis, dem ich eine Rute zum mitangeln in die Hand drücken kann.
Ob man wirklich so viele Ruten braucht, muss jeder selber wissen. Man kann sicher auch mit weniger klar kommen. Mit einer kräftige Aal- od. Hechtrute kann man sicher auch mal zum Pilken od. Schleppen auf die Ostsee und manch Pilkrute ist auch zum Jerken geeignet. 
Trotzdem glaube ich, sammeln Angler eher Posen, GuFi´s, Wobbler u.a. Zubehör in erheblich unnötigerer Masse als Ruten u. Rollen.

Gruß Thomas (fast) Immer Schneider


----------



## jungangler 93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

1 Ul spinne für meine bafos & rolle
1 medium kurz zum hechte twitchen/ an der oberfläche ärgern & rolle
1 schwerere für meine geliebte 6 super vibrax & rolle
eine jerke kam im sommer neu & multi ( wird allerdings ne neu gekauft)
1 brandungsspinrute wegen der länge nicht für bafos geeignet & rolle
ne beringte stippe nach dem 6 abgerissenen karpfen & rolle
2 grundruten für die döbel/barben pirsch & rolle
ne fliegenrute benutz ich nicht oft und die rolle ist kaput gibt auf der aqua fisch ne neue
1 felchenrute
1 spinrute mit der ich nichts anzufangen weiß werbegeschenk & ne gewonnene rolle
1 aalrute & billiger stabiler rolle weil mir meine hechtruten zu schade sind, damit nachts baumkronen auszuschlagen
1 karpfenrute mit freilaufrolle 
1 karpfenrute wird bald gekauft:vik:

bin also im moment bei 11 und brauch bis auf die prämie alle. von den 10 hab ich 3 ruten und 2 rollen gewonnen also is es denk ich noch im rahmen:k:q. bei wobbler siehts schlimmer aus

p.s die 2 unberingten stippen hab ich mal ausgelassen da ich die nicht benutz und sie weniger als ein guter spinner gekostet haben#6


----------



## jungangler 93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Zimmerlinde mit dem Spruch kommt, "so viele Angeln braucht man nicht", dann zeige nur wortlos auf den Schuh- oder wahlweise den Kleiderschrank. Sie wird sofort erstarren und verstummen, wie einst das Weib des Lot im Angesicht der brennnden Städte Sodom und Gomorrah!


 
stimmt :vik: an alle jugendlichen funktioniert auch mit euren eltern wenn ihr ne schwester habt#6


----------



## fakr (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Mhm, kommt schon immer ganz schön was zusammen. Hab alleine fürs Spinnfischen sechs Ruten und entsprechende Rollen rumstehen, wobei die eigentlich auch alle zum Einsatz kommen. Klar kommt man auch mit drei Ruten ganz gut hin, aber der Tackleaffe sitzt halt immer auf der Schulter und schreit "Kaufen!"


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

@Andal

Vielen Dank für dein Mitgefühl und du hast ja so recht.
Wenn meine Frau zu jedem Kleid und jeder Hose die passenden Schuhe braucht, warum soll unsereins nicht zu jeder Rute die passende Rolle haben...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo Ich hab letzten mal nachgezählt. Es sind 28Ruten und 30Rollen. Es werden aber auch noch ruten und rollen 2011 folgen. 


gruß
Jonas


----------



## WUTZ82 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Moin Moin also bei mir haben sich über die Jahre auch so ungefähr 25 Angeln und dazugehörige Rollen angesammelt allerdings nur hochwertiger Angelkram das billige Angelzeug aus meinen Anfängen habe ich an Jungangler verschenkt die haben da mehr Freude als ich dran


----------



## goolgetter (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ohne jetzt in den Keller gehen zu wollen - schätze ich meinen Angelwald auf ca. 20 Ruten und ähnlich vieler Rollen.
Für 2011 ist maximal eine neue Combo geplant.


----------



## HeZaBa (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo,

bin neu bei euch...

24 Ruten sind es bei mir auch und genau so viele Rollen...

Jeder Fisch, oder besser, jede Methode auf einen bestimmten Fisch, erfordert halt anderes Gerät.

Freundin, Familie und Co. können so was leider nicht verstehen...


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



HeZaBa schrieb:


> Freundin, Familie und Co. können so was leider nicht verstehen...


deshalb bist Du ja nun bei uns.|pftroest:


#h
MfG Algon


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Mein ehemalig bester Angelkumpel hatte in seinem Keller genau 60 Ruten. Da er aber inzwischen leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (sitzt im Rollstuhl) nicht mehr angeln kann, hat er mir das eine oder andere Angebot gemacht, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte.

Zum Glück hat meine Frau angst alleine in den Keller zu gehen.
Würde sie dort mal vorbeischauen, würde sie so ungefähr auch 60 Ruten und annähernd ebensoviele Rollen vorfinden. |rolleyes

Allerdings habe ich dort auch Ruten für fast jede erdenkliche Angelart, Big Game mal außen vor.


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Würde sie dort mal vorbeischauen, würde sie so ungefähr auch 60 Ruten und annähernd ebensoviele Rollen vorfinden. |rolleyes


 
Sind wir eigentlich alle bekloppt..........???
und haben auch noch spaß dabei?

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Algon schrieb:


> Sind wir eigentlich alle bekloppt..........???
> und haben auch noch spaß dabei?
> 
> |rolleyes
> MfG Algon



Sind halt auch einige Sammelobjekte dabei. Tatsächlich habe ich aktuell (2010) 4 Spinnruten im Gebrauch. 
Werde aber für 2011 noch einige Feederruten wieder ausführen.


----------



## HeZaBa (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo,

jub und darüber bin ich froh #6

Zugegeben, ich hab schon gerne was richtig schönes in der Hand, das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern |supergri


Grüße Heiko


----------



## Andal (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Algon schrieb:


> Sind wir eigentlich alle bekloppt..........???
> und haben auch noch spaß dabei?
> 
> |rolleyes
> MfG Algon



Selbstverständlich und mit dem größten Vergnügen!


----------



## kati48268 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

OT: 04.20 Uhr! Andal, manchmal machst du einem Angst.


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



HeZaBa schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich hab schon gerne was richtig schönes in der Hand, das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern |supergri



Ferkel! :q


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


HeZaBa schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich hab schon gerne was richtig schönes in der Hand, das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern





Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ferkel! :q


:vik: Yepp, finde ich auch !!! :vik:


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ich habe 2 Karpfenruten, 4 Spinnruten, 3 Feederruten = 9 Ruten

6 Rollen.#6

Puuh. Wahrscheinlich kommt im Januar noch eine Jerkrute + Multi dazu!|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



HeZaBa schrieb:


> ...Zugegeben, ich hab schon gerne was richtig schönes in der Hand, das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern



Heiko, das sagt deine Frau auch immer zu mir :q


----------



## opi2001 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ich hab
2 Fliegenruten
3 Spinruten
1 Feederrute
2 Bootsruten (keine Ahnung für was ich die brauche)
2 Grundruten
und noch3 Allrounderruten
und alle mit Rollen bestückt.
Und dann hab ich noch 2 Reserverollen.
Viele haben mich schon gefragt fürs was so viele Ruten,aber ich weis selber nicht.Wahrscheinlich Angelmessi oder so.
#h


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

viel zu viele, aber komischerweise find ich immer wieder was mit "will-haben-faktor".

die neuesten errungenschaften: ne aspire bx (2m70, 10-30g) und ne fireblood 270h, sowie 2 speedfeeder ruten (master edition)...

sicher find ich noch das ein oder andere schätzlein, das ich haben will / muss ;-)


----------



## todes.timo (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

ich selber habe 24 Ruten und 21 Rollen efektiv aber nur 9 ruten und rollen im Einsatz.


----------



## Rocardoso spin (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

*servus,....

warum macht ihr denn die anzahl der ruten zum hauptpunkt???
macht doch einfach die drei schönsten bzw wertvollsten Ruten zum hauptthema,....u sagt Diese Ruten an !!!!

dann kann man mehr über eure schätze wirklich erfahren u austauschen !!!

lg *


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> *servus,....
> 
> warum macht ihr denn die anzahl der ruten zum hauptpunkt???
> macht doch einfach die drei schönsten bzw wertvollsten Ruten zum hauptthema,....u sagt Diese Ruten an !!!!
> ...



Naja, der Tröt heißt halt: "Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?"
und nicht: "Was sind eure besten und hochwertigsten Ruten?"


----------



## PH95 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ich hab ca. 15 Ruten und ebenso viele Rollen. Die meiste Zeit sind jedoch nur 6-7 Ruten regelmäßig im Einsatz


----------



## Rocardoso spin (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Naja, der Tröt heißt halt: "Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?"
> und nicht: "Was sind eure besten und hochwertigsten Ruten?"



*
ja Recht hast da schon,..aber etwas mehr könnte ja ruhig dabei sein oder ???
dann halt 24 ruten u die drei besten auf Pole beschreiben,..war nur ne Idee,...aber ok,..!!!!*|uhoh:


----------



## Fischie01 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hey,

ich habe ca. 40 Angeln und ca. 35 Rollen.

Hauptsächlich Karpfenruten, Feederruten und Matchruten, aber auch Fliegenruten, Winkelpicker und Allroundruten.
Rollen hauptsächlich Stationärrollen und Freilaufrollen, aber auch Fliegenrollen und Multirollen.

lg

Alex


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ich könnte mich da auch beim besten Willen nicht festlegen.
Aber ich könnte mal kurz überlegen wie viele ich nicht mehr haben will, weil es Fehlkäufe waren.. 14
Und ich hätte gerne noch.. 12
Es bliebe dann ungefähr bei 60 Ruten, wobei man aber bedenken muß dass ich erstens eher "Gute Mittelklasse" benutze und zweitens meine Frau auch angelt..:l


----------



## kati48268 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

60...!
Hab nicht alles hier komplett mitgelesen, aber ich denke, du hast vermutlich den Thron erobert.

Und meine schönsten? Ich liebe sie alle!
_(ist wie bei Frauen)_
Von halbwegs-edel-high-end über 10€-ebay-Schnäppchen, 
auch die Uralt-Spier-Glas-Knüppel von anno dazumal, 
und den neuesten Zugang: eine gespliesste Tonkinrute der mittleren Friedfischklasse, die mir auf mein Kaufgesuch hier, ein User tatsächlich geschenkt hat!!! Das es sowas noch gibt!
_(Nenne deinen Namen nun absichtlich nicht, falls du mitliest, denn sonst hast du zu Weihnachten sämtliche Schnorrer vor der Tür, aber nochmals vielen, vielen Dank!)_


----------



## angelpfeife (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

4 Spinnruten (eine davon wird verkauft)
+ 3 Spinnrollen
2 Karpfenruten + Rollen
1 schwere Grundrute + Rolle
1 alte Spinnrute + Rolle (wird jetzt aber zum posenfischen)

macht also 8 ( bzw bald 7) - bin aber noch jung:q


----------



## Locke4865 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

25-30 Ruten
ebend soviele Rollen
in Gebrauch 3 Fliegenruten eine Stippe 2 Grundruten 
sporadisch 3 Norgeruten;Ostseeruten


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Also..|kopfkrat
4 Feederruten
2 Picker
1 Bolo
1 Match
4 Karpfenruten
3 Spinnruten
15 Rollen 
Mal den 24.12 abwarten..:q

sowie 4 Rollen und 2 Ruten für die Nostalgieecke


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Her je bin ich froh.

Ich dachte immer ich bin einzige mit so einer Tackel-Macke.

5 Spinruten ( die 6 suche ich gerade ) :q
1 Feeder
2 Karpfen
2 Specimen Twin Tip
1 Stippe
1 Match
1 Spiro
2 Wallerruten

Alles mit Rollen bestückt.


----------



## Jens84 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

1x Feeder
3x Picker
3x Karpfenruten
4x Spin von 1,80m UL bis 2,70m MH
1x Allround Steckrute 3,60m
ca. 6x alte Teleruten von 1,80m bis 2,70m
3x Stippe 3m und 5m für Köderfische

und so ca. 12 Rollen

Meistens nehm ich aber die Picker-Ruten oder meine UL-Spinne.

Ich liebe es eher feiner


----------



## Brikz83 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Bei mir siehts bisher noch recht leer im Keller aus

3 Spinnruten
2 Jigruten
2 Brandungsruten
2 Pilkruten
1 karpfenrute
2 ältere teleskop (meist fürs Heringsangeln missbraucht)

9 Rollen


----------



## Hansa-Fan (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

22 ruten von leichter matchrute bis 50 lbs bootsrute, bis auf eine alle mehr oder weniger im einsatz, die eine (hangespließte tonkin) hängt anne wand.

rollen ca 20

es sind aber eindeutig *viel* zu wenig:c


----------



## Hansa-Fan (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

_


Brikz83 schrieb:



			Bei mir siehts bisher noch recht leer im Keller aus

3 Spinnruten
2 Jigruten
2 Brandungsruten
2 Pilkruten
1 karpfenrute
2 ältere teleskop (meist fürs Heringsangeln missbraucht)

9 Rollen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
na ja gregor, leerer keller is wat anderes
gruss achim


----------



## HeZaBa (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ach ja,

wie ist das schön, gleich einige Spassfögel kennen zu lernen...

Sarkasmus ist die Zuflucht schwacher Geister.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



HeZaBa schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> 
> wie ist das schön, gleich einige Spassfögel kennen zu lernen...
> 
> Sarkasmus ist die Zuflucht schwacher Geister.




Hier gibts noch ganz andere Fögel.:q:q

Die Sarkasmustheorie ist abwegig . . .

#h


----------



## Robster (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin stolzer Besitzer von ca:

40 Ruten und 50 Rollen

Alles dabei von der unberingten Stippe bis zur Wallerrute, Rollen von 10 - xxx€ Alter: 0 - 10 Jahre


----------



## Algon (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



HeZaBa schrieb:


> Spass*f*ögel


ja,ne ist klar. Ich dachte immer das wird pfögeln geschrieben. 
@Prof: und Du auch.

wäre doch gelacht, wenn ich dieses Jahr nur eine Rute vom X-man bekomme.


undschnellwech 


MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Algon schrieb:


> ja,ne ist klar. Ich dachte immer das wird pfögeln geschrieben.
> @Prof: und Du auch.




Ach nee .  .
Warum wohl?


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

ne, ne wenn das der Olle sieht , gibt es nix.
Dann kömmt alles zu mir .:q
Gruß A.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, wieviel % seiner Ausrüstung man auch benützt, was einige schon beschrieben haben.
Nach dem Motto 15 Ruten, davon nur 3-4 benutzt.
Ich habe ca. 12 Ruten und ca. 10 Rollen, von der unberingten Stippe bis zur Welsrute. Davon benütze ich auch nahezu alle regelmäßig, natürlich mit Schwerpunkten.
Allrounder haben es besonders schwer, sich auf wenige Ruten bzw. Rollen zu beschränken ;-).


----------



## Rocardoso spin (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Naja, der Tröt heißt halt: "Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?"
> und nicht: "Was sind eure besten und hochwertigsten Ruten?"



*

hi ich noch mal....#h

also ich hatte ja schon mal geschrieben zwecks dem Thema hier,...doch noch hinzu zu fügen eure besten drei schmuckstücke,..Rolle plus Rute um mehr info zu bekommen welche Ruten u Rolle wirklich gefragt sind u auch was taugen,...

es einfach mal zu erwähnen was für Ruten ihr denn da so fischt von den tausend Ruten u Rollen,....

aber es is wohl ein reines Poser Tröt wie ich hier lesen muss,...u von daher völliger schwachsinn,...denn wen interessiert es,..wieviele Ruten u Rollen ihr zu hause zu stehen habt,..die alle aus dem Baumarkt sind!!!


information gleich null,.....|kopfkrat


*


----------



## goolgetter (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

wo u-see fischer recht hat...
Konkrete Infos sehen da anders aus, sind vom Themenstarter aber nicht gefragt worden.


----------



## Algon (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> *hi ich noch mal....#h*
> 
> *also ich hatte ja schon mal geschrieben zwecks dem Thema hier,...doch noch hinzu zu fügen eure besten drei schmuckstücke,..Rolle plus Rute um mehr info zu bekommen welche Ruten u Rolle wirklich gefragt sind u auch was taugen,...*
> 
> ...


 
mach doch eine eigenen Tröt auf.
Dieser heißt nunmal *"Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?"*
Wo ist das Problem?
#h
Mfg Algon


----------



## Hanne87 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Also ich habe 39 Ruten und 48 Rollen....
Aber bald wird nummer 40zig dazu kommen.
Aber dann muss es mal reichen, denn die Hälfte steht nur zuhause rum und sieht das ganze Jahr kein Wasser.

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Also sehr interessant und positiv im Ergebnis ist es aus meiner Sicht, dass es eine große Menge von "Angelverrückten" gibt, die viel mehr Getackle an Ruten und Rollen bunkert als unbedingt benötigt oder gefischt wird. Da fühlt man sich doch gleich besser und weiß schwierigen Diskussionen in der Zukunft wohl gerüstet entgegen zu treten #6
"dat muss so..."


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo, muss mein Rute und Rollen auf neusten stand brinegen. Hab mir noch ne Daiwa Tanacom Bull 2,10m gekauft. Also hab ich jetz 31Ruten und 30Rollen.
Hab mir noch ne Skorpion Carbon Maiden Bait cast 3,15m 12-42g gekauft.
gruß
Jonas


----------



## Pingu1782 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Bei 7 Ruten musst du dir so etwas schon anhören. Mit der kleinen Ausrüstung kannst du aber bei weitem nicht alle Bereiche abfischen geschweige denn optimal. Wenn man sich als Alroundangeln bezeichnen möchte oder viele Bereiche optimal beangeln möchte sind doch 20-30 Ruten mit dazugehörigen Rollen sehr sehr schnell im Sortiment.


----------



## allrounder11 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

So, ich habe gerade durchgezählt... es sind 34 Ruten:q

31 davon sind regelmäßig in Betrieb.

4 Karpfenruten, 3 Spinnruten, 3 Stellfischruten, 2 Welsruten, 4 Allroundruten, die ich für Aal,Zander und Hecht benutze,
2 Feederruten, 3 Picker (1 Schwingspitze), 2 Feederruten, 3 Kopfruten, 1 Bolo, 1 Match und 1 Eisangel.

Jede dieser Ruten, kommt bei gewissen Gegebenheiten zum Einsatz.

Lediglich 1 Rheinbrügel, 1 alte Brandungsrute und eine kurze alte Aalrute kommt selten zum Einsatz.


Interessant finde ich, wie manche "Allrounder, mit 10,12 Ruten auskommen, ohne die Lust zu verlieren.
Da muss man m.M.n. sehr viele Kompromisse eingehen und auch sehr häufig umbauen. Letzteres halte ich vor allem für kritisch, wenn man sehr häufig und abwechslunsgreich fischen geht.

Änhlich läuft das bei mir, bei den Rollen ab.
Ich habe 32 Rollen, die auch zu den jeweiligen Ruten passen.
Somit kann ich mich aufs wesentliche konzentrieren.


Was mir allerdings noch fehlt, ist eine Jerkrute:q


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ich denke, wenn man ein wenig Angelerfahrung hat und sich auf eine Angelart/Fisch spezialisiert hat, dann sollte man einmal richtig Geld ausgeben und das Beste kaufen. Dann hat man mal was Vernünftiges. Allerdings sollte man Das dann auch benutzen und nicht gleich wieder was anderes kaufen!


----------

